# BIG WHITE WALLS (SHAVED)



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SEEMS TO BE A DEMAND ......THINKING ABOUT STARTING TO SELL EM 
I WILL GIVE NO WARRENTY ON THESE ..........  
NOT MY STYLE BUT HEY I WILL HELP YOU GUYS OUT AND YES THERE THE SHAVED TYPE 
THINKING ABOUT DOING THEM IN 
155/80-13 AND 175-70-14 ONLY 
PRICE ON 13'S WILL BE LIKE 50.00 EACH AND 14'S AT 65.00 EACH 

NEED SOME FEEDBACK


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 28 2006, 02:23 PM~4947494
> *SEEMS TO BE A DEMAND ......THINKING ABOUT STARTING TO SELL EM
> I WILL GIVE NO WARRENTY ON THESE ..........
> NOT MY STYLE BUT HEY I WILL HELP YOU GUYS OUT AND YES THERE THE SHAVED TYPE
> ...


RICH IF U DO, IM GOIN TO BUY SOME.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS THEM.... :biggrin:  SO SELL THEM, IM THE FIRST TO PUT YES ON FAT WHITES....HAHA WATCH THE HATERS COME N SAY NO.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 02:29 PM~4947538
> *RICH IF U DO, IM GOIN TO BUY SOME.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS THEM.... :biggrin:  SO SELL THEM, IM THE FIRST TO PUT YES ON FAT WHITES....HAHA WATCH THE HATERS COME N SAY NO.... :biggrin:
> *


BUT WUTS MORE IMPORTANT MAKIN MONEY BY GOOD BIZ N HELPIN THE COMPANY OUT, OR NOT SELLIN THEM CUZ A FEW PPL DONT LIKE THEM, WHEN WE ALL KNOW WE SEE ALOT OF FAT WHITE WALLS RIDIN SAN JO STREETS....


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

fat whites are the shit but there nothing better than the remingtons fat white


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry to whore your topic. but wuts the difference between shaved whites n not shaved?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Feb 28 2006, 04:32 PM~4948021
> *sorry to whore your topic. but wuts the difference between shaved whites n not shaved?
> *


shaved means the white is cut into the tire.i say dont do them im glad they dont make them any more :barf:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2006, 06:13 PM~4948269
> *shaved means the white is cut into the tire.i say dont do them im glad they dont make them any more :barf:
> *


 :twak: .....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Feb 28 2006, 03:00 PM~4947790
> *fat whites are the shit but there nothing better than the remingtons fat white
> *


TO BAD THEY DONT MAKE EM ANYMORE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes you should bro then sell me a couple sets! The important part is how much is shaved and where the whitewall sits, I alwayz liked remington cause the white wall is like a inch and a half or less away from the rim so it doesnt make the tire look tall and bulky! Heres a pic of the og raised remy's, I love these wide whites!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 28 2006, 06:46 PM~4948993
> *Yes you should bro then sell me a couple sets!  The important part is how much is shaved and where the whitewall sits, I alwayz liked remington cause the white wall is like a inch and a half or less away from the rim so it doesnt make the tire look tall and bulky!  Heres a pic of the og raised remy's,  I love these wide whites!
> *



Those were nice. Didn't some of them have an "R" on the sidewall? I've seen some nice shaved whites where the white was real smooth and shiny and then I've seen some ugly rough whitewalls that catch stains.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

i say do what you want homie theirs always gonna be disagreement :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JUST TRYNG TO SEE IF THERES A MARKET FOR THEM ?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

arent they dangerous?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hell no i hate them


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 28 2006, 11:45 PM~4950564
> *arent they dangerous?
> *


WELL SOME SAY 5:20'S ARE DANGEROUS BUT DOES THAT STOP PEOPLE FROM USING THEM!


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 1 2006, 12:34 AM~4950902
> *WELL SOME SAY 5:20'S ARE DANGEROUS BUT DOES THAT STOP PEOPLE FROM USING THEM!
> *


True that! :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

wish they had em here im minnesota, been looking all over for them with no luck!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

SHAVED WHITEWALLS LOOK LIKE SHIT NO OFFENSE INTENDED BUT THEY DO. Get really dirty and are X-TRA HARD TO CLEAN the white part that is shaved is real DULL


----------



## lolink (Oct 25, 2001)

i would sell them as long as there is a market. if it helps your company/pockets grow while providing a good product then go for it.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 1 2006, 12:45 AM~4950564
> *arent they dangerous?
> *


heard people say they blow, but i have been hoping on them for 2 years with no problems..i would stick to the 1in. shaved, when you go over that the outside edges tend to get alittle burnt looking...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsdown: dont do it! :roflmao:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2006, 12:18 PM~4953635
> *:thumbsdown: dont do it! :roflmao:
> *


ONLY IF THEY ARE REMYS OTHER SUCKS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Do it bro, These on my car are older than dirt and they still clean! Yeah its hard to keep them clean but so is a car! Its an option, I wouldnt ride no other way! Fat whites for life!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Mar 1 2006, 04:51 PM~4954800
> *ONLY IF THEY ARE REMYS OTHER SUCKS
> *


 :thumbsup: only remy's!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2006, 11:18 AM~4953635
> *:thumbsdown: dont do it! :roflmao:
> *


WHY ........YOU AFRAID ALL YOUR MEMBERS WILL WANT EM ?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 1 2006, 02:03 PM~4954909
> *Do it bro, These on my car are older than dirt and they still clean!  Yeah its hard to keep them clean but so is a car!  Its an option,  I wouldnt ride no other way!  Fat whites for life!
> *


Fools need to quit being lazy and wash they cars and scrub them whites !!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 28 2006, 02:23 PM~4947494
> *SEEMS TO BE A DEMAND ......THINKING ABOUT STARTING TO SELL EM
> I WILL GIVE NO WARRENTY ON THESE ..........
> NOT MY STYLE BUT HEY I WILL HELP YOU GUYS OUT AND YES THERE THE SHAVED TYPE
> ...


Damn and I just went to stockton to get a couple sets and sold em for ................ well lets just say maybe I should start charging 50 bucks a set and make more money!!

But 50 bucks is a damn good price considering what calderons sells em for :uh:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

do it bro fat whites are da shit!!! ull get alot of customers for them!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 1 2006, 03:08 PM~4955339
> *WHY ........YOU AFRAID ALL YOUR MEMBERS WILL WANT EM ?
> *


just maybe!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Mar 1 2006, 06:12 PM~4955362
> *Fools need to quit being lazy and wash they cars and scrub  them whites !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

If people buy em I guess go for it..be like lowrider magazine sellin big rims..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 1 2006, 07:36 PM~4956885
> *If people buy em I guess go for it..be like lowrider magazine sellin big rims..
> *


i already sell big rims :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 1 2006, 12:34 AM~4950902
> *WELL SOME SAY 5:20'S ARE DANGEROUS BUT DOES THAT STOP PEOPLE FROM USING THEM!
> *


5.20's + grooved road = scary shit


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fat whites all the way to the bay


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 1 2006, 09:59 PM~4957795
> *5.20's + grooved road = scary shit
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT :scrutinize:


----------



## 79landau (Dec 15, 2005)

fat whites are always the shit.. skinnys are BS!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Check it out man. You sell the Fat whites cuz you want too. Lets put it this way there is a high demand for the fat white walls especially in No. Cali. Most of the cars you see in the magazine from No. Cali are on fat whites. I love the fat whites but they are too hard to get here in LA. I ride on them but I have to buy them from one place then take them to the only spot in LA that I know cuts them. At that if the guy is not on top of his game they come out looking like shit. 
As far as the guys who are hating on fat whites lets try to remember that back in the 60's and 70's thats all they rolled on was fat whites.......Its OG baby whether u like it or not. I say sell them homie just watch the pricing.


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

<----avitar.... fat whites are the shit


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im gonna have to get me some :biggrin:





















:twak: lol


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

there is a market for them here in texas...although i dont roll them :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

FAT WHITES ARE WINNIN IN THE POLLL. :biggrin: TIME 2 SELL THEM.!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 2 2006, 01:46 AM~4958067
> *Check it out man.  You sell the Fat whites cuz you want too.  Lets put it this way there is a high demand for the fat white walls especially in No. Cali.  Most of the cars you see in the magazine from No. Cali are on fat whites.  I love the fat whites but they are too hard to get here in LA.  I ride on them but I have to buy them from one place then take them to the only spot in LA that I know cuts them.  At that if the guy is not on top of his game they come out looking like shit.
> As far as the guys who are hating on fat whites lets try to remember that back in the 60's and 70's thats all they rolled on was fat whites.......Its OG baby whether u like it or not.  I say sell them homie just watch the pricing.
> 
> ...


You the man, couldnt have said it any better! Fat Whites= OG!


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 1 2006, 01:34 AM~4950902
> *WELL SOME SAY 5:20'S ARE DANGEROUS BUT DOES THAT STOP PEOPLE FROM USING THEM!
> *


how are they dangerous????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 2 2006, 01:08 PM~4961432
> *FAT WHITES ARE WINNIN IN THE POLLL. :biggrin: TIME 2 SELL THEM.!!!!
> *


I WILL GET THE INFO THIS WEEKEND ....................NEWS TO FALLOW ON MONDAY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2006, 05:55 PM~4962191
> *I WILL GET THE INFO THIS WEEKEND ....................NEWS TO FALLOW ON MONDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2006, 02:55 PM~4962191
> *I WILL GET THE INFO THIS WEEKEND ....................NEWS TO FALLOW ON MONDAY
> *


HAHA, DONT BE A LEADER BE A FOLLOWER, AND JOIN US IN THE FAT WHITE WALL REVOLTION.... :biggrin: U KNOW U WANT TO RICH.... :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

I personally dont like them


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

They da shit! Do it Do it!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 3 2006, 02:07 PM~4970171
> *HAHA, DONT BE A LEADER BE A FOLLOWER, AND JOIN US IN THE FAT WHITE WALL REVOLTION.... :biggrin: U KNOW U WANT TO RICH.... :roflmao:
> *


my samurai had them ...............but they where 5.20's


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

If you look closely at the tire above with the gold dayton rim its a 155/80/13 remy maxxum 2! They are nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 3 2006, 08:34 PM~4972772
> *If you look closely at the tire above with the gold dayton rim its a 155/80/13 remy maxxum 2!  They are nice!
> *


AND DISCONTINUED :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 3 2006, 11:36 PM~4972782
> *AND DISCONTINUED  :angry:
> *


I knew the original maxxum was discontinued, but I seen regular black side wall 155/80/13 maxxum II on a site the other day! Are you going to shave them or just sell them already shaved?


----------



## OG-87 (Feb 5, 2006)

your family dont like xtra money? its not like you wanna sell pcp!!!!norcal vegas and texas like that stuff.get your serve on :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry i'm kinda a noob, how do you shave a tire ?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 3 2006, 04:41 PM~4971315
> *They da shit! Do it Do it!
> *


FUCK YEA THAT SHIT CLOWN RITE THERE OVER SKINNY.!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

I say sell them, I have never had nothin but wide whites, shit i don't even know anyone who doesn't like wide whites....it must be a BAY AREA thing.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 3 2006, 09:17 PM~4973067
> *I knew the original maxxum was discontinued, but I seen regular black side wall 155/80/13 maxxum II on a site the other day! Are you going to shave them or just sell them already shaved?
> *


i will but them already shaved


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

I will buy a set, do ya thang. :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

id get a few sets


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

when the shit looks good after shaving ship 2 sets too germany :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im speechless... just when bay cars were starting to look better... thanks a lot rich, we just took 2 steps back! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 6 2006, 02:10 PM~4988330
> *im speechless... just when bay cars were starting to look better... thanks a lot rich, we just took 2 steps back! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: 
GOOD THA BAY AREA IS KNOWN 4 MOBBIN ON FAT WHITES.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 6 2006, 10:35 PM~4990751
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hell yea! Dem clean!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 6 2006, 05:27 PM~4989808
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> GOOD THA BAY AREA IS KNOWN 4 MOBBIN ON FAT WHITES.... :thumbsup:
> *


And now getting hyphy and ghost riding whips too :uh: sad, sad, sad... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 6 2006, 02:10 PM~4988330
> *im speechless... just when bay cars were starting to look better... thanks a lot rich, we just took 2 steps back! :biggrin:
> *


wont catch them on my car  but there seems to be a demand


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i feel ya rich 

but sometimes it just sounds like its not that they like fat whites... its almost like they make themselves think they look better because they feel they are representing... :ugh: if they like fat whites because they actually feel them, then cool, but if they think its to represent then :thumbsdown: best way to represent your club is to make the car as clean as possible, not just do something because its the thing to do. :dunno: just my opinion


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fat white walls :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

<<<<<<< Rocks the fat whites, and needs a spare........


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

fat= :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah fat whites all the way! How would you like to see a Ford tempo with the same skinny whites that you got pull up beside you at the red light straight fresh from sears! LOL! I just look at things like that sometimes dont get butt hurt! I joke! :biggrin: Im just saying I see skinny's all the time personally Im not much on them, I just think the skinny whitwall makes the tire look to tall! The wide whites give it a more balanced look in my eyes!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 7 2006, 09:19 PM~4998689
> *i feel ya rich
> 
> but sometimes it just sounds like its not that they like fat whites... its almost like they make themselves think they look better because they feel they are representing... :ugh: if they like fat whites because they actually feel them, then cool, but if they think its to represent then :thumbsdown: best way to represent your club is to make the car as clean as possible, not just do something because its the thing to do. :dunno: just my opinion
> *


WTF DID U SAY.? :dunno:  :roflmao:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

i like skinny's but i see where peps like da fat white. i say ride what u want not what is cool :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 10 2006, 08:07 PM~5022670
> *WTF DID U SAY.? :dunno:    :roflmao:
> *


read it again .............maybe it will sink in :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDevilln (Mar 10, 2006)

I couldn't poll to new, but I say make them. I want a pair! They would look great on my Supreme's, I'll need 5 of them. But what would make them dangerous?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilln_@Mar 11 2006, 01:48 AM~5024374
> *I couldn't poll to new, but I say make them. I want a pair! They would look great on my Supreme's, I'll need 5 of them. But what would make them dangerous?
> *


SHAVING THEM WEAKEN THE SIDE WALL AND CUASE PREMAUTURE TIRE WHERE AND A SAFETY ISSUE ..............BUT MOST LOWRIDER CARS RUN ON TIRES THAT ARE UNDERRATED FOR THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 10 2006, 09:30 PM~5023227
> *read it again .............maybe it will sink in  :biggrin:
> *


OK I RED IT AGAIN....IT SAYS IM ROLLIN FAT WHITES ON MY 4 DOOR CAPRICE....  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

BIG WHITE WALLS (SHAVED), SHOULD I START SELLING THEM

WELL SHOULD I ...SEEMS TO BE IN DEMAND 

*YES [ 61 ] [72.62%]  :biggrin: * 
NO [ 2 ] [2.38%] 
HELL NO BIG WHITES SUCK ASS [ 21 ] [25.00%] 
DON'T CAR I RUN BLACKWALLS [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Total Votes: 84 
You have already voted in this poll


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 16 2006, 10:51 AM~5059983
> *SHAVING THEM WEAKEN THE SIDE WALL AND CUASE PREMAUTURE TIRE WHERE AND A  SAFETY ISSUE ..............BUT MOST LOWRIDER CARS RUN ON TIRES THAT ARE UNDERRATED FOR THE CAR  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah,sell them.I been rolling fat whites for about 5 years and never had a problem,rolling down the hiway doing about 90 in a big ass caddy,NO PROBLEM.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

SELL EM , SELL EM!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 20 2006, 07:14 PM~5089499
> *SELL EM ,  SELL EM!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: NICE.!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 20 2006, 11:02 PM~5089803
> *:biggrin: NICE.!
> *


Those are some old but new remys i picked up the other day! i cant beleive he finally sold em to me! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 20 2006, 06:06 PM~5089132
> *BIG WHITE WALLS (SHAVED), SHOULD I START SELLING THEM
> 
> WELL SHOULD I ...SEEMS TO BE IN DEMAND
> ...


working on it as we speak ......looked at 2 already and didnt like what i have seen so far


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2006, 08:58 PM~5090171
> *working on it as we speak ......looked at 2 already and didnt like what i have seen so far
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

SO WHO ARE THEY.???????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 27 2006, 03:50 AM~5127029
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> SO WHO ARE THEY.???????? :biggrin:
> *


i went to stockton and calderons here in san jose ..................both shave jobs sucked ass ........lots of overlap...........check out the pics ...............i want a good quaility shave ..........i know if i got these people would be complaining .......


----------



## mexicanus69 (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5127888
> *i went to stockton and calderons here in san jose ..................both shave jobs sucked ass ........lots of overlap...........check out the pics ...............i want a good quaility shave ..........i know if i got these people would be complaining .......
> *


Looks pretty bad . I would not buy them .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mexicanus69_@Mar 27 2006, 09:26 AM~5128064
> *Looks pretty bad . I would not buy them .
> *


THATS WHAT I AM SAYING ........I WANT TO GET THE LIL PEEPS A QUAILTY PRODUCT  I AM GONNA KEEP LOOKING


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2006, 06:00 PM~5130138
> *THATS WHAT I AM SAYING ........I WANT TO GET THE LIL PEEPS A QUAILTY PRODUCT   I AM GONNA KEEP LOOKING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

when you get a good set of shaved whites. ill buy a set for 14 inch rims. how thick is the white wall, i love fat white walls, but dont have a lot of cash to spend for some from Coker. hit me up. what is shipping to ohio like, cuz i think im gonna get raped on shipping. anyone has some old astro supremes for sale.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

i luv my white walls!!! ..if i were u ..i would sell them!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont like em, but if you can make some money then why the fuck not.


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

175 75 14 fatties


----------

